# do?



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Do bantams grow quicker than standard breeds


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

The only bantams I' ve h as d are Silkies. No they did not grow faster, in fact they took the longest to mature as well.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I think the breed matters more than the size.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

It's the offspring between these two


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

birdguy said:


> It's the offspring between these two


The offspring


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

I raise both bantams and standard. I say the growth rate are darn near similar, only thing is the obvious size difference.


----------

